# Rod and reel size?



## Reefer (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey y'all,

I'm fixin' to buy a new set-up. I need a little input on rod and reel size for all-round performance, whether fishing specks and reds in Matagorda or the rare Jack in POC. I can't make up my mind between a #10 or #8. The 10 is a bit big for specks isn't it? Anyone have any thoughts on Nautilus reels? Check out the link. Thanks for any help!

http://nautilusreels.com/Reel02.asp?ReelSize=Nautilus


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

If you'll be going for mostly reds and specks, I would fish with an 8wt. However, if you hook up with a Jack on an 8wt., you might be outgunned. That's a hellofa fish for an 8wt. to handle.

I've never fished with a Nautilus, but I've read nothing but good reviews from other flyfishing websites. They seem to be popular with guys in the northeast.


----------



## Reefer (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah! That too is what I was thinking about the Jacks. Maybe a 9wt., but I was really wanting to go with the 8wt. Or, how about this; an 8wt with plenty of backing... say 300 yds?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you are going to be casting small flies on the flats, a 9 or 10 wt will get awful heavy by the end of the day. If you are going to be chasing more jacks than reds, then go with the 10 wt. A jack on an 8 wt is a fight, especially in deep water, but they can be beat on an 8 wt. Also, if you are rigged for specks or reds with a light tippet and no bite tippet, he'll probably bite through the leader and the fight won't last too long, anyway.


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Fly Fishing*

I have a 9wt and like to fish for trout and reds... using streamers... I will try again this year with new boat... It's going to work fine .. I have push pole and will get another fly fisher and take turns... I could use some instructions-- anyone interested.. I will furnish the boat and go to Chocolate and fish on a Friday or weekend.


----------



## Reefer (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the input everybody; I really appreciate it. Y'all have a good one!


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

*Bum in the St. Kitts...*

When did you find trout and reds there???


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Chocholate Bay is a good place to fish and usually not crowded. One of the biggest reds that I have caught came out of Chocholate just past the bridge. The specks I have caught drifting the south side in the deeper water. After a cold front fish in the bayou by the shell cracker.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Rod Size*

Wayback in the dark ages and era of fiberglass rods the 9wt was considered the all around inshore rod. Now alot of people are going to 7wts for the same applications. If you really get into to fly fishing you will probably end up with an 8 and a 10 this would cover anything except really big fish.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

A lot of it really depends upon the wind, and what kind of flies you are using. On a calm day, using small flies, I will use a 6 weight xp for inshore. There are, however, windy days when using larger flies I will use aN 8 or even a 10.

For offshore, the all around rod is a 10 weight. I carry 3 on my charter boat and catch anything from kings to snapper to cobia, to bonito, mahi, etc. A ten weight is a great offshore rod.

THE JAMMER


----------

